# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cila kafshë apo shpend do të ishte parafolësi?

## Ksanthi

Te fillojme nje loje te re po nuk keni kundeshtim kuptohet.Kush  nga antaret nuk ka sens humori me mire mos te marri mundimin te hyje ne teme , eshte teme argetimi jo boksi.


*Pra  sikur te ishte kafshe, shpend  antari  siper cfare do ishte????*

----------


## RockStar

Lejlek...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Shqiponjë!..(ishte per Ksanthi)
Ti Luan!

----------


## RockStar

Drenushe...

----------


## Albela

*skifter........*

----------


## erla07

shqiponje...

----------


## e panjohura

Macushe e vogel!

----------


## pranvera bica

...ketrushe...

----------


## maryp

kanarine .....

----------


## Ksanthi

Qengj........

----------


## Albela

*dhelper....*

----------


## Ksanthi

bilbil............

----------


## Bardhi

Tiger.....

----------


## e panjohura

Urith......nuk te duhet maska!

----------


## Ksanthi

Pelikan.............

----------


## prenceedi

neraida.........

----------


## maryp

luan.........

----------


## _Magnolia_

sorkadhe.........

----------


## Ksanthi

arushe...............

----------


## Albela

*flutur........*

----------

